

Canadian teenagers hack into a cash machine – in their lunch hour - etiam
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/10/canadian-teengers-hack-cash-machine-atm-montreal

======
timdierks
Unfortunately, on past history, if the bank hadn't been so cooperative, they'd
probably be charged with a crime. Demonstrating security vulnerabilities is
risky business these days.

------
forsakendemon
"Easy money" \- John Connor But seriously, loved this story, hopefuly boys got
rewarded for pointing out this serious hole in the system.

